
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a lightweight project management tool? - mjfern
I&#x27;m looking for a lightweight project management tool and wondering what folks are using. I&#x27;ve used Trello before but would like to learn about some alternatives. Thanks in advance!
======
ripexz
Full disclosure - I work for Teamwork.com, but I use the Teamwork Projects[1]
free plan for a few of my side projects and haven't found an easier
alternative, you can adjust the "lightweightness" per project and just turn
off stuff you don't use, then again I am more familiar with it than other
tools so of course it will be more straightforward to me.

[1] [https://www.teamwork.com/project-management-
software](https://www.teamwork.com/project-management-software)

------
based2
[http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/jttslite/?SetFreedomCookie](https://sourceforge.net/projects/jttslite/?SetFreedomCookie)

[http://www.ganttproject.biz/](http://www.ganttproject.biz/)

------
peteevans
Depends what you are looking for (project management tools doesn't narrow it
down much) but Trello is often seen as the competition to JIRA which seems to
be used extensively in more 'old school' businesses.

------
roryisok
Notepad. No, I'm not trolling. Plain text with some utf8 icons gets a lot
done. Saves getting locked in to one platform or another

------
pvsoriano
Basecamp.

------
dozzie
Trac? TaskJuggler?

